# #18 Eastbound



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

#18, the eastbound California Zephyr rattles across a high trestle on the Greeley Model R.R. Club layout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Another outstanding photo.

You should post these in the O scale forum so everyone else sees them. They are really good.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Outstanding. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bravo! So incredibly realistic!


----------

